
A Deep Reinforcement Learning Chatbot - Katydid
https://arxiv.org/abs/1801.06700
======
RoboTeddy
Would love to see some sample chat logs -- anyone know if they're available?

~~~
mdda
I don't know of any chat logs.

But it was very interesting to see the 'next response' candidates for the two
sample chats in Table 1 (p3 of the PDF). In particular : it was alarming to
see how much their Deep Learning response selection mechanism had to chose not
so much the best response out of a selection of decent responses, but more the
most acceptable response out of a selection of mostly horrible ones.

------
wiradikusuma
While we're in this topic: Does anyone know of existing open source
implementation (or at least a good starting point should I start myself) of
chatbot that can read textual input (e.g. FAQ, handbook) and automatically use
it to answer chat?

I've used WIT.ai and API.ai (now Dialogflow), and they both require you to
give a bunch of example sentences (e.g. "Yes", "Okay", "Sure"), assign them an
intent ("YES"), and use that intent in your custom code (if intent is YES
then...). I found this to be tedious and limiting.

~~~
Qworg
I believe the Microsoft Bot Framework will consume a standard FAQ and answer
questions from it, but you'll have to confirm. I saw a demo doing just that
last year, but I'm unsure how much extra work there was.

------
nhlism
I'm from a another Alexa prize team (Alquist), great job you did there!

